# Female names in -s



## Miralasa

Apparently female names ending with _s_ alternate it with _d_ in declension:

Tais—Taidu, Taidou, Taidě, etc. and possessive adjective Taidin.

Is it true? It looks rather strange for me.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

osobně se nyní domnívám, že máte docela pravdu, ano. 

Příklad:

Name:
<> *Tauris* <>
For example: 
"*Iphigenie auf Tauris*": (Language: German/Deutsch; Author: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe),
                     "*Ifigenie na Tauridě*":    (Language: Czech)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Czech mostly maintains the original stem of the Greek and Latin names in the declined forms.

Pallas (Athéna) - Pallady, Palladě, ...;
Isis - Isidy, Isidě, ..., Isidin kult;
Zeuxis (a Greek painter) - Zeuxida, Zeuxidovi, ..., Zeuxidovy hrozny;
Juno - Junony, Junoně, ...;
Zeus - Dia, Diovi, ..., Diův hněv;
Jupiter (Roman god)- Jova, Jovovi, ..., Jovův chrám;
but Jupiterovy (not Jovovy) měsíce, the moons of Jupiter;
etc.


----------



## Encolpius

It depends on what female names they are. 
I love that fantastic part of the archaic Czech declension because you must have some Greek or Latin knowledge and the Genitive of the original Language because Czech unlike other Slavic languages keeps the archaic form, unfortunately modern Czech starts quitting the archaic declension.... 
But if the female name isn't of Greek or Latin origin it remains without change: Miluju Dolores ale spal jsem s Agnès a teď chodím s Janis.


----------



## Miralasa

bibax said:


> Juno - Junony, Junoně


How nice. Are there 'Nero—Nero*n*ovi' declension too?


----------



## bibax

Yes.

_"Antický Řím se za vlády císaře *Nerona* ..."_
_"*Neronův* Řím ..."_

However many people would say: _za vlády císaře Nera, Nerův Řím,_ etc.


----------



## Viados

Fortunately we still keep it for common words, such as "museum", "spektrum", "centrum" etc.


----------

